# Jane Austen Public Domain Books



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm new to your site and have a question...

I've read a lot about downloading free public domain books, but I would like to know your recommendations on which site to get the best formatted books for a K2. I've debated on whether or not to just buy them from Amazon. I want to download all the classics by Jane Austen, but have seen so many different versions that it boggles the mind. Your help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards, Rita

I have Jane Austen from Amazon and from manybooks.net.  I have only read one from manybooks, and did not have any problems.  Although, most of the time I just pay the .80 cents or so and get public domains from Amazon.  
deb


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I downloaded all of Jane Austen's books from feedbooks.com and have read two of them. No problem with formatting, and the books have Table of Contents so that you can select the chapter if necessary (not all public domain books are transferred to electronic format with that setup).

I have downloaded other books from feedbooks and have never had a problem with any of them. You can access the site from your Kindle and download directly from there to your Kindle, without having to get it to your computer first and then transfer via USB (although that is an option if you prefer that process).


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW! Quick replies. Thanks so much! Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Rita and welcome to KindleBoards! I have gotten most of my public domain books (Jane Austen included) from feedbooks.com. I have also downloaded from Amazon as well.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Rita,

I downloaded the free version of Pride and Prejudice from Amazon. If I recall correctly, it did not have many OCR errors or formatting problems - it was pretty clean. However, there was no table of contents and the next chapter begins on the same page as the ending of the last chapter. This did not bother me.

If there is a free version on Amazon available, I usually try that out first. If I don't like the formatting or there are too many OCR errors, I look for a better copy - either for pay or from another site.

Vonda


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I also have downloaded books from feedbooks and haven't had any problems.

Maxx


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought this complete collection of Jane Austen for $4.79:



It has all of her novels plus a short biography and a filmography, which is fun to have. I haven't read them all, but have found no formatting issues so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got the complete illustrated Jane Austen from Mobile Reference through Amazon. $4.79

I like the Mobi books because they only take up one line in my content manager, and they have navigable TOC for each book.



I've also gotten Mobi's Dickens and Shakespeare's plays compilations.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my Jane Austens from mobileread forums - I have their guide downloaded to my Kindle so I can download direct via Whispernet.  I also have the feedbooks guide downloaded.  (That reminds me - I need to update those guides!)

I got the mobileread Austens because they had illustrated versions which were kind of nice to have - I have a K1 so the page turns are a little slow on the illustrations, and they'd be faster and show better on a K2.  No issues at all with the formatting, though.  And by not getting them through Amazon, they aren't in my content manager forever and ever.  (They are on my SD card.)  Doubtful I'd read them again - just because I have so many books to read the first time.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site. As you said, lots of great replies so far. I'm always looking to increase my collection of books in the public domain.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

BK said:


> I bought this complete collection of Jane Austen for $4.79:
> 
> 
> 
> It has all of her novels plus a short biography and a filmography, which is fun to have. I haven't read them all, but have found no formatting issues so far.


Thanks for this. I just 1-clicked...i thought this was a great deal...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I've also gotten Mobi's Dickens and Shakespeare's plays compilations.


For a minute there, I thought you had misspelled Moby Dick


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> For a minute there, I thought you had misspelled Moby Dick


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

*All topics containing Jane Austen need this:*


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

To Gertie and BK...Thanks so much. Amazon has this for 99 cents right now so I just bought it and downloaded it. I can't wait to start reading these!

To Zeronewbury...Yuck! That looks gross!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL.. Zeronewbury... I actaully added that to my wish list... DH says I read weird stuff


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Jane Austen Zombie book has actually gotten decent reviews. . . . ..still not sure I'm gonna try it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Thanks for this. I just 1-clicked...i thought this was a great deal...


This was just .99 today. I just one-clicked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Jane Austen Zombie book has actually gotten decent reviews. . . . ..still not sure I'm gonna try it. . . .
> 
> Ann


I don't think I can get past the cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I don't think I can get past the cover.


LOL! I think that might be my trouble too!

Ann


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It's so nice to see other Jane Austen fans. Does it get any better than _Pride and Prejudice_? I downloaded quite a few Austen books, as well as a number of other classics, from Feedbooks yesterday, and the process was very quick. So far, the books that I've opened have been fine.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I splurged and spent $2.97 for the Penguin enhanced edition which I am reading now. It comes with two different sets of footnotes and annotations and another set of illustrated footnotes of some of the old-fashioned devices and fashions, like the phaeton. There are two different introductions, a newer one and an older one. The formatting is done well. Rereading P&P seems to have become my spring tradition. 

ps...Might this thread benefit from being moved to The Book Corner


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> *All topics containing Jane Austen need this:*


OMG... I thought that was a joke!! lol It actually is available for the Kindle   I think I will wait until it is available for .99!


----------

